# Canis Wolfborn painting help needed



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

need help with painting arctic wolf fur. what colors would be needed and in what order do i use them?


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

well. for the first time ever, i am really disappointed with this forum. no one seems to know how to paint arctic fur, which is really weird considering all the really talented painters who post here often.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I haven't really painted much fur myself, though I have started a Space wolf army. I can tell you what I do, just don't take this as an expert tip, as I believe there are others here who can explain it better. But remember one thing, Water down the paints! or you will get too thick layers! 

I don't know what kinda fur you mean by Artic, but if you mean a kinda white fur, I would start out with a Grey-blue colour for base, and get in more and more white, or possibly bleached bone(?), and work your way upwards, leaving a darker colour in the resesses, and ending up with a wery white colour on top.

If I were to try it out, I think I would have started with a mix of *fenrisian grey* (the fondation colour), *Skull white* and* codex (or fortress) grey* as basecoat. Then I would work my way upwards with the same mix, with more and more skull white in it. Just have in mind that I haven't tried this myself 

I can tell you how I do my fur as well, which is brown, looking much like the one on the pictures of space wolves ( those wolf tail talisman things they have on em ).
I start with a basecoat of *Scorched brown*, and then mix it with *bleached bone*, and maybe some *Vomit brown* using this as the next layer. Then I mix more and more bleached bone, making the layers lighter and lighter, until I think it looks ok 

I hope this helps, haven't really made a tutorial before, if you can call it that


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

thank you tossidin


----------

